# looking for very small propane gas heater



## pellet9999 (Oct 26, 2009)

Very efficient , new, room heater used Only for 30 below nights to heat small insulated space ,, wall mount or floor standing,
maybe can be run mostly on pilot light heat or lowest setting and run without venting because of its small size...
probably would not put out much more flame than a kitchen stove burner.....  which are not vented.....
any ideas..???  thanks


----------



## kobudo (Oct 26, 2009)

I have two different units in two different rooms at our cabin.
#1 is an Empire direct vent wall unit.  I believe it produces 15,000 btu's.
#2 is a Hearthstone Tudor.  A very small direct vent floor unit.  It is very nice looking and the doors can be either open or shut.  see link             http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/gas-stoves/stove-details?product_id=7


----------

